# Grizzly 4003g qctp nut



## Driveslayer45 (Jan 31, 2020)

Always hating to dig out a wrench any time I wanted to adjust the angle of my tool relative to the face of my work I made a new nut and handle out of stainless steel. The nut was 2" stainless, cut down, drilled and tapped, mounted to a threaded arbor and tapered. The handle was 3/4 stainless, turned down to 3/8" with a 1/2 in 'knob" machined on it. Threaded for 3/8-16 on the lathe and the nut was drilled and tapped on the mill to accept the rod with a .100 countersink. It works well and was a fun evening project


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 31, 2020)

Did you need an address to send the second one to? That is very nice looking. You might consider making a matching lever for the one below it.


----------



## Driveslayer45 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks Leeq, I hadn't until you mentioned it. I am considering making a small one for the carriage lock so I don't have to pull out an Allen wrench.

What is not shown is I also had to make a new t nut for the qctp as I didn't have a metric tap that size. Maybe I'll add a picture later.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 31, 2020)

@Driveslayer45 great work! I'm curious about your toolpost. 
MIne has a stud threaded M14x1.5 on both ends. Does yours have a different thread on the top?


----------



## Driveslayer45 (Jan 31, 2020)

So I cut a whole new tbolt as I didn't have a metric tap and I didn't want to change gears on my lathe to cut metric anyway. I went with a 5/8-16


----------



## Driveslayer45 (Feb 1, 2020)

Picture I forgot from the previous post


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 1, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> @Driveslayer45 great work! I'm curious about your toolpost.
> MIne has a stud threaded M14x1.5 on both ends. Does yours have a different thread on the top?


Dave I purchased a new bxa sized qctp kit off ebay the end of last year.  Although im not sure of the thread pitch the kit did in fact come with a center mounting stud that was threaded on both ends however they had different threading pitches.  Of all things I think 1 side is standard pitch while the other is metric although I have Absolutely no reason why they would choose to make them like that? For that matter why even have 2 different thread pitches in the first place?


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 1, 2020)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Dave I purchased a new bxa sized qctp kit off ebay the end of last year.  Although im not sure of the thread pitch the kit did in fact come with a center mounting stud that was threaded on both ends however they had different threading pitches.  Of all things I think 1 side is standard pitch while the other is metric although I have Absolutely no reason why they would choose to make them like that? For that matter why even have 2 different thread pitches in the first place?


Thanks @Driveslayer45 I sort of thought that's what you did.
@Latinrascalrg1 That is so bizarre. I cannot imagine how that makes any kind of manufacturing sense.


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 1, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> @Driveslayer45 great work! I'm curious about your toolpost.
> MIne has a stud threaded M14x1.5 on both ends. Does yours have a different thread on the top?






	

		
			
		

		
	
The Bostar axa wedge I got a few years back had m14x1.5 on both ends of the stud. The Bostar bxa wedge I got a few months ago has m16x1.5 on bottom, and m16x2.0 on top.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 1, 2020)

LEEQ said:


> The Bostar bxa wedge I got a few months ago has m16x1.5 on bottom, and m16x2.0 on top.



Thats the same model and size I bought so theres no doubt those are the thread pitches I have also! Thanks


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 1, 2020)

Driveslayer45 said:


> Thanks Leeq, I hadn't until you mentioned it. I am considering making a small one for the carriage lock so I don't have to pull out an Allen wrench.
> 
> What is not shown is I also had to make a new t nut for the qctp as I didn't have a metric tap that size. Maybe I'll add a picture later.


That would look really sharp with matching handles, nevermind being super handy.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I know all about the turn a tnut thing. Here is the tnut I turned to all thread the toolpost down so I could turn the shoulder off of the tbolt so that I could mount my new toolpost to turn the tnut for my old axa post.  Good thing this work makes me smile, because there seems to be no end to it.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hmm I have the Bostar AXA. Now I'm curious what the top thread is...


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 1, 2020)

Should 


DavidR8 said:


> Hmm I have the Bostar AXA. Now I'm curious what the top thread is...


should be 14x1.5 unless they changed it up. I just checked mine out tonight. the original top threads are in tact.


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 1, 2020)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Dave I purchased a new bxa sized qctp kit off ebay the end of last year.  Although im not sure of the thread pitch the kit did in fact come with a center mounting stud that was threaded on both ends however they had different threading pitches.  Of all things I think 1 side is standard pitch while the other is metric although I have Absolutely no reason why they would choose to make them like that? For that matter why even have 2 different thread pitches in the first place?



Just a wild guess but maybe the different threads at each end of the stud is a design feature. It might be intended to make the top thread more likely to unscrew than the bottom one. It irks me when the stud unscrews from the T nut when loosening the top nut. Nothing a bit of blue Loctite won't fix but still......


----------



## darkzero (Feb 1, 2020)

Tozguy said:


> Just a wild guess but maybe the different threads at each end of the stud is a design feature. It might be intended to make the top thread more likely to unscrew than the bottom one. It irks me when the stud unscrews from the T nut when loosening the top nut. Nothing a bit of blue Loctite won't fix but still......



I never really thought about it but I think you may be on to something. I think the stud for my Dorian also had a coarse thread on bottom & fine thread on top. I forget, I'm curious now & will have to check. I've never had mine come loose yet though.

IIRC a finer thread is less likely to vibrate loose. And a finer thread should provide more holding power than a coarse thread if both are torque to the same spec. Would make sense to use a finer thread for the top nut. But I'm just guessing too & have no idea, I'm no enginerd.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Tozguy said:


> Just a wild guess but maybe the different threads at each end of the stud is a design feature. It might be intended to make the top thread more likely to unscrew than the bottom one. It irks me when the stud unscrews from the T nut when loosening the top nut. Nothing a bit of blue Loctite won't fix but still......


I never thought about that and Im sure your theory is why its done that way.  Thanks for the reply.


----------

